# iOS7 et synchronisation ...



## Mac Chris (27 Novembre 2013)

Depuis la dernièremise à jour iOS7x, lorsque je synchronise mon iPad ou mon iPhone4S avec iTune (lui aussi à la dernière mise à jour 11.x), je ne trouve plus sous iTune le menu qui me permettait de synchroniser/selectionner mes signets safari, mes contacts de carnet d'adresse etc... Que se passe fil? qu'ai je raté?

merci


----------



## Lauange (27 Novembre 2013)

Salut, 

Pourtant cela n'a pas changé de place. Dans l'onglet infos


----------

